# pcsc-cyberjack - did not build libifd-cyberjack.so



## ds2k5 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello,
I try to build pcsc-cyberjack for FreeBSD 11.1.

Source: 
http://support.reiner-sct.de/downloads/LINUX/V3.99.5_SP11/_pcsc_-_cyberjack_-_3.99_._5final_._SP11_._tar_._bz2_

Patch I tryed to build:  

https://www.file-upload.net/download-12973077/patch.zip.html



```
wget http://support.reiner-sct.de/downloads/LINUX/V3.99.5_SP11/pcsc-cyberjack-3.99.5final.SP11.tar.bz2

tar -xvpjf pcsc-cyberjack-3.99.5final.SP11.tar.bz2

cd pcsc-cyberjack-3.99.5final.SP11

cp ~/Downloads/patch.zip .
unzip patch.zip

patch -i patch-ltmain.sh
patch -i patch-configure.ac
cd include/driver/
patch -i patch-Debug.h
cd ../../include/driver/
patch -i patch-Platform_unix.h
cd ../../ifd
patch -i patch-Makefile.in
cd ../libcyberjack/libdialog
patch -i patch-dialog.c
cd ../../libcyberjack/checksuite
patch -i patch-cm_distri.cpp
cd ../
patch -i patch-Makefile.in

vi libcyberjack/Makfile   (remove "-ldl")

./configure CC=gcc7 CXX=g++7
gmake
```

What did I wrong ?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 12, 2018)

Linux hardware drivers won't work, even if you get them to compile. The way drivers interact with the kernel is completely different.


----------



## ds2k5 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks, but there was a port for a older Version

www._leidinger_.net/test/pcsc-_cyberjack_.tar.bz2
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-usb/2014-February/012821.html

but this did not work on my FreeBSD 11.1


----------



## ds2k5 (Feb 17, 2018)

Switched to SCR331 cardreader this works with FW 5.25 and ccid


----------

